# Hat überhaupt jemand ein Nucleon TFR?



## der-gute (16. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie komisch, ich find irgendwie so gut wie kein Bike mit diesem Rahmen...







Hat jemand so eines?

Wenn ja, wie schwer und wie aufgebaut?


----------



## nicolai.fan (16. Juni 2009)

ja ich .

Gewicht 18,2- 20,5 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2009)

haste mal n Bild und den Aufbau?

wie nutzt du es?

was hast du im Vergleich zu anderen Rädern zu sagen?


----------



## Testmaen (16. Juni 2009)

Schau dir mal *den Thread* bei mtbr an. Vergleich zwischen aktuellem Helius FR und einem TFR.

MfG


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2009)

fast 20 Kilo

ok, dann vergess ich das gleich mal wieder...


----------



## richtig (16. Juni 2009)

naja, wobei sie da schon ein helius fr mit rohloff hätten nehmen sollen. ich beabsichtige auch bald umzusteigen auf ein tfr. ich habe zwar etwas mehrgewicht, das ich rumschleppen muss, dafür erhoffe ich mir aber einen besser funktionierenden hinterbau.

tfr reduziert die rohloff um ihren größten nachteil (gewicht auf der hinterachse), schlägt allerdings mit etwas mehrgewicht zu buche. da mein fr aber ohnehin 17+ kilo wiegt komme ich bestimmt auch mit dem tfr zurecht.

ich bin auf jeden fall gespannt.

grussascha


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Juni 2009)

Mich schreckt da eher der Preis als das Gewicht. 

Hatte mal ein TFR als Ersatzbike für eine Woche - Einfach NUR Geil.


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

Meines wiegt jetzt 17,7 kg


----------



## Wilhelm (16. Juni 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Meines wiegt jetzt 17,7 kg



Eines der geschmackvollsten TFRs, die im Netz zu sehen sind. Sehr dezent und edel. Wie macht sich die RASE (Spiel, Hebel etc.)?


----------



## WODAN (16. Juni 2009)

Wilhelm schrieb:


> Eines der geschmackvollsten TFRs, die im Netz zu sehen sind. Sehr dezent und edel. Wie macht sich die RASE (Spiel, Hebel etc.)?



Danke für die Blumen 
Bin die Rase bisher nur auf den heimischen Trails im Taunus gefahren, ab Donnerstag gibt es die Feuertaufe im Harz. Danach kann ich mehr berichten.
Spiel ist schon in jede erdenkliche Richtung vorhanden, mit dem ultrakurzen Hebel komme ich zur Zeit noch ganz gut zurecht.
MfG


----------



## raimund.kuebler (22. Juni 2009)

Fahre seit Jan 2008 ein 2007er TFR mit ca. 18,5 kg (Bild/Details siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/326366).

Es ist in der Tat kein Leichtgewicht, aber ich schleppe ja auch ein paar Kilos zuviel mit mir herum ;-)

Dafür kann ich mit dem Bike alles machen, vom DH bis hin zum Marathon (da muß man halt sich mit hinteren Plätzen zufrieden geben, es sei denn, es geht viel bergab...).
Es ist jedesmal ein tolles Gefühl, darauf zu sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. Juni 2009)

Moin,
hat denn Niemand ein Nucleon TFR, was unter 17kg wiegt?
Denke das Potential hat das Bike.
Wenn ich bei meinem eine Thomson Stütze verbaue und vielleicht noch ZTR Flow Felgen...


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. Juni 2009)

Ja, ich auch. Allerdings kein Leichtbau. Aktuelle Bilder gibt's demnächst in der Galerie. Rahmengröße ist übrigens XL. Gabel Fox 36 RC2, Dämpfer DHX 4.0. Felgen Single Track. Dazu inzwischen dicke Schläuche (Maxxis FR) und dicke Reifen (Conti Rubber Queen). Damit hält mich das auch mal im Bikepark (Winterberg) aus, gebaut wurde es aber eigentlich als Taunus-Freerider. Leider ergibt der ganze Spaß aber auch ein Gewicht von ca. 19 kg. Es ist aber in der Tat so, daß es einem wegen der zentralen Platzierung des "Rohloff-Gewichts" deutlich leichter vorkommt. Was soll ich sagen: Mir gefällt's, es funktioniert erste Sahne, mit der Rohloff sowieso. Vielleicht auf den ersten und zweiten Blick etwas teuer, aber für mich persönlich jeden Euro wert.
@wodan: Komm, die 17er Grenze knackst du doch noch!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## richtig (29. Juni 2009)

Ich habe am Freitag bestellt.
Einerseits kann ichs kaum erwarten, auf der anderen Seite schon ganz schön viel Geld.

Aus welchem Jahr sind denn Eure TFRs? Interessant finde ich das im Hinblick auf den geänderten Lenkwinkel, der jetzt doch wesentlich flacher ist (seit 2007?).

Gab es in den letzten Modelljahren noch anderen größeren Änderungen am TFR?

Grussascha


----------



## Jack22001 (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
 gibt es eigentlich jemanden in der Nähe von Freiburg oder Zürich der ein TFR hat? ich würde das sehr gerne mal probefahren.
Es steht grad ein Rahmen im bikemarkt drin. Kennt jemand den Rahmen bzw. Verkäufer? das teil ist schon geil.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/194747/cat/45


----------



## richtig (2. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand die Maße der COR Nabe nennen, mit denen ich die Speichenlänge errechnen kann?






Bei Dirty-Fingers gibt es nur eine Ein-/Ausbauanleitung aber keine Info zu den Maßen.

Danke,
Grussascha

PS: Mir würde auch die Speichenlänge in Verbindung mit den DTS EX5.1 Felgen genügen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. Juli 2009)

@ bike-it-easy

Also ich weis ja nicht wie die Rubberqueen so sind, aber wenn man anständige Maxxis Pneus verbaut, benötigt man keine DH Schläuche sonder dann reichen normale Schwalbe standart Schleuche. Also ich zumindest habe so gut wie nie Platten am Dhler und das seit 4 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (2. Juli 2009)

@ Bergaufbremser:

Also ich wusste ja auch nicht wie die Rubber Queen so sind, deswegen hab ich sie ja draufgemacht, damit ich es weiß. Erkenntnis: Gehen toll für meinen Einsatzzweck, bei viel Nässe und tiefer werdendem Boden gefallen mir sie persönlich nicht mehr so. Für den reinen Bikeparkeinsatz würde ich allerdings immer noch die bei mir üblichen Verdächtigen High Roller oder Ardent bevorzugen. War aber hier nicht Zielsetzung. Hier gings um FR-Touren, Haltbarkeit und einigermaßen erträglichen Rollwiderstand, damit das bergauf fahren einigermaßen zügig vonstatten geht. Zumal es keinen Lift oder Bahn bei uns im Taunus gibt, wo das Bike nunmal hauptsächlich eingesetzt wird.
Ich verwende keine DH-Schläuche (hatte ich auch so geschrieben), sondern die Maxxis FR Schläuche (ca. 290 gr. pro Stück) mit den RQ 2,4 (ca. 840 gr.). Ein High Roller DH in 2,5" wiegt je nach Ausführung ca. 1100-1200 gr (gibt noch einen High Roller AM in 2,5" mit knapp 900 gr. - fand ich aber von den Seitenwänden noch viel dünner wie den RQ - machte keinen guten Eindruck). Dazu der Schwalbe SV13 mit ca. 190 gr.
Macht also pro Laufrad immer noch rund 150-250 gr. Ersparnis für meine Variante. Und ebenfalls noch keine Pannen (Druck bis runter auf 1,5 bar, schwerer Fahrer mit manchmal nicht so ganz sauberem Fahrstil ). 
Das war jetzt meine (natürlich subjektive) Meinung zum Thema Reifen und Schläuche - nicht auszuschließen, dass diese Variante für andere Fahrer gar nicht taugt.
Aber wie ich in einem anderen Thread schon festgestellt habe: Aus Reifendiskussionen können Religionskriege entstehen. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## jopefu (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo richtig

hier die Daten:

Naben-Teilkreis : 66mm li u. re (WD)
Abstand Mitte zu Flansch : 38 mm li u.  re Seite
Speichenloch : 2,5 mm
Speichen : 32


----------



## richtig (23. Juli 2009)

ach, danke, das hab ich ja jetzt erst gesehen.

grussascha


----------



## Men2Bike (9. August 2009)

Hi,

weiß jemand ob das TFR für 2010 überarbeitet wird? Da es ein neues Helius AFR gibt, liegt das irgendwie nahe.


----------



## richtig (17. September 2009)

Yes, yes, yes 
Heute habe ich meinen Traumrahmen beim Händler geholt.

2009er Nucleon TFR in Pulverrot/Eloxschwarz.

Da muss ich gleich mal was fragen: was muss ich demontieren um die hintere Bremsscheibe montieren zu können? Welche Schraube(n)? Reicht es die Schraube an der Oberseite der Bremsaufnahme (die in dem Langloch sitzt) zu lösen?

Jetzt kommen auch die kleinen goldenen Superscheiben von Jopefu zum Einsatz. Danke nochmal dafür. I LOVE AUSTRIA!!!

Grussascha

Ps: Jopefu, Du musst bitte mal diesen Witz lesen. Den hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal im IBC loswerden müssen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6085082&highlight=%F6sterreichische#post6085082


----------



## kroiterfee (17. September 2009)

bilderbilderbilder...


----------



## lovinpowderdays (18. September 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Yes, yes, yes
> Heute habe ich meinen Traumrahmen beim Händler geholt.
> 
> 2009er Nucleon TFR in Pulverrot/Eloxschwarz.
> ...


@ richtig ...
na dann kanns ja losgehen - smile - bei mir sollte Ups morgen anrollen mit den Ions *freu* - dann können wir endlich mal losgehen!
Zu den Österreichern ... haaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ... für nen Flander aus Dieburg ned schläääschd *grins*

gruß aus DA


----------



## der-gute (18. September 2009)

mmmmmmmh

leider hab ich mir ja schon ein 901 bestellt

das Nucleon bleibt aber im Hinterkopf

bei meinem Radumsatz (z.Zt. zwei im Jahr) kommt sowas vielleicht doch irgendwann ins Haus

....lecker....


----------



## entlebucher (18. September 2009)

glückwunsch.
Für die Scheibenmontage musst eigentl nur den rechten Nabenpilz ausbauen. Wenn du keine BMA hast, musst du vorher die Abstützung vom Hinterbau abschrauben.

Kleb dir der Sicherheit halber einen Unterfahrschutz an das Gehäuse vom Primärantrieb. Meiner hat mich schon vor hässlichen Schrammen bewahrt.


----------



## richtig (18. September 2009)

@enti: Stimmt, Dein Pudel ist ja kompatibel  dann hol ich mir die Tipps in Zukunft gleich bei Dir!

@love-boy: Sieh an, sieh an... so ganz leise schleicht er sich hier durchs Forum 

Hab heute fertig gebastelt:











Die Farben sind blöd... Ich habe an der Kamera was falsch eingestellt. Es ist das normale Nicolai-Rot - schönste Farbe überhaupt.

Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lovinpowderdays (18. September 2009)

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

au yeah ... sex sells honey


----------



## Helius-FR (18. September 2009)

Ich brauch Geld....


----------



## mät__ (18. September 2009)

ALTER!!!
Was wiegt der Kübel so wie er da steht?


----------



## User85319 (18. September 2009)

Geiles Teil :drooool:

Gewichtwürd mich interessieren....ich schätz einfach mal 16kg?!?


----------



## richtig (19. September 2009)

Das Rad wiegt 18,6 kg.

Teile, falls es jemanden interessiert:
Rahmen: Nucleon TFR '09 Größe M
Gabel: Fox 36 VAN RC2 '09
Nabe VR: Hope Pro II
Felge VR+HR: DTSwiss EX5.1
Lenker: Easton MonkeyLight XC CNT
Griffe: ODI Ruffian LockOn
Vorbau: Thomson Elite 50mm
Bremse VR: Hope Tech M4 203mm
Bremse HR: Hope Tech X2 183mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti316
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Klemme: Tune Würger
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F+R 2,35 D60 Karkasse
Schläuche: Conti MTB
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin Pro III

Grussascha


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Das Rad wiegt 18,6 kg.
> 
> Teile, falls es jemanden interessiert:
> Rahmen: Nucleon TFR '09 Größe M
> ...



Hi,
Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Bike! Sieht spitze aus! 
Da wird ja bald mal ein Nucleon Treffen fällig? 
Ich habe mein TFR momentan auf 17,4 kg, unter 17 war ja mein Ziel.
Gruß


----------



## richtig (19. September 2009)

Erzähl mal, das interessiert mich. Welche Teile?


----------



## WODAN (19. September 2009)

Rahmen: Nucleon TFR '09 Größe M > Nucleon in M & eloxiert
Gabel: Fox 36 VAN RC2 '09 > Lyrik Soloair
Dämpfer: Fox RP23, 216mm Einbaulänge
Nabe VR: Hope Pro II > dito
Felge VR+HR: DTSwiss EX5.1 > dito
Lenker: Easton MonkeyLight XC CNT > Syntace Vector
Griffe: ODI Ruffian LockOn > dito
Vorbau: Thomson Elite 50mm > Syntace Superforce
Bremse VR: Hope Tech M4 203mm > dito
Bremse HR: Hope Tech X2 183mm > M4
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Ti316 > SLR
Stütze: Thomson Elite > dito
Klemme: Tune Würger > dito
Reifen: Maxxis Minion F+R 2,35 D60 Karkasse > Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35
Schläuche: Conti MTB > Maxxis, hinten FR Version
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin Pro III > Syncros

So, zum Vergleich


----------



## richtig (5. Oktober 2009)

So, ich bin jetzt ein paar Mal unterwegs gewesen und bin echt begeistert. Manchmal muss ich Abends nochmal runter und in die Garage gucken.

Bin vorher ein Helius FR mit 150mm und einer Rohloff am HR gefahren. Der Hinterbau war schon ne Katastrophe; das Laufrad hat über 4 Kilo gewogen. Dementsprechend hoch ist auch der Kontrast zum TFR-Hinterbau.

Jopefu: Danke nochmal für die U-Scheiben. Ich habe sie vorsichtig eingeschlagen, passen perfekt. Hast mir damit sehr geholfen und maßgeblich zu deutsch/österreichischen Freundschaft beigetragen!

Hier nochmal ein finales Bild - ist ja das passende Forum hier:







Grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

geiles teil. ich glaub ich leg mir den rahmen auch mal zu...


----------



## nicolai.fan (5. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> geiles teil. ich glaub ich leg mir den rahmen auch mal zu...



meins kannste kaufen !


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Oktober 2009)

na nicht jetzt. meine frau erschlägt mich. ende nächstes jahr vielleicht. daten gerne per pm...


----------



## c_w (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Lenker sieht irgendwie verdammt dünn aus, bei dem schwarzen ^^


----------



## WODAN (7. Oktober 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Der Lenker sieht irgendwie verdammt dünn aus, bei dem schwarzen ^^



Ich fahre auch "nur" einen 25,4mm Lenker 
Bei Syntace mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.
31,8mm haben nur die Amies wegen mangelnder Steifigkeit eingeführt 


@richtig: übrigens habe ich auch die Kurbel umgebaut, das spart auch nochmal 180g. Fahre nun wieder das ISIS System mit Stylo Kurbel.
Der Umbau auf Race Face Atlas fand ich zu umständlich und bringt auch nicht mehr Gewichtsersparnis.

MfG


----------



## raimund.kuebler (7. Oktober 2009)

Auch ich fahre einen breiten FUNN-Lenker mit 25,4mm "Dicke", allerdings mit einem kurzen DH-Vorbau ohne Probleme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich sag ja auch nicht, dass der brechen koennte, ich find halt nur, dass es komisch aussieht, so ein duennes Staebchen in dem deutlich dickeren Vorbau...


----------



## raimund.kuebler (7. Oktober 2009)

Das hat mir einen einfachen Grund. An den Lenker montiere ich GPS und meine "Zeltbeleuchtung", damit ich auch nachts etwas sehe ;-)

Bei meinem anderen Nucleon habe ich einen dicken Lenker, da muss allerdings auch nichts dran.
Vom Aussehen her ist es eigentlich egal, den die meisten schauen eh auf die G-Boxx...


----------



## richtig (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:

1.) In den Manuals von Nicolai gibt es zwei Arten von COR-Nabenpilzen. Einmal 05/06 und dann die 07er Version. 05/06 wird ausschließlich mit einem 17er Gabelschlüssel De-/Montiert, die 07er Version zusätzlich mit einem Inbus. Ich habe ein 09er TFR und trotzdem die 05/06er RADOs. Ihr auch? Hat man den Ansatz von 07 wieder verworfen?

2.) Mit welchem Drehmoment zieht Ihr die COR-Steckachse an? Die Spreizmutter mit 8Nm, zu der anderen Schraube hab ich nix gefunden, 8 Nm scheint mir etwas wenig. Die jeweils 4 Torx Schrauben der verschiebbaren Ausfallenden habe ich mal mit 6 Nm angezogen - kommt hin, oder?

3.) Macht ein Technikthread für G-Boxx Rahmen Sinn? Ich habe auf keinen Fall Lust bei jedem Klappern oder Ölwechsel das Ding einzuschicken. Da könnte man so Sachen Sammeln wie die Maße der COR Nabe zum Beispiel. Da hat sicher auch der "Entlebucher" und der Luc Interesse dran.

Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug sagen: was für ein Hinterbau - Hammer!

Grussascha


----------



## entlebucher (8. Oktober 2009)

zu 1) Meine ist ein 08er Modell (zumindest hoffe ich das) und ist wie von dir beschrieben mit dem 17er schlüssel zu montieren.

zu 2) 8nm ist def. zu wenig. Allerdings solltest du es nicht übertreiben mit anziehen, luke hat den Innenring des Lagers so mal zu bersten gebracht. Bei zu wenig Anzugsmoment rutscht dir die Nabe in den Lagern hin und her. Hier heisst es ausprobieren. 

Sind schon Welten im Vergleich zum Rohloff-Hinterbau oder dem Geschlacker von der Kettenschaltung.


----------



## Maxkraft (9. Oktober 2009)

Einen G-Box 1 Thread finde ich sehr gut. Der sollte überschaubar sein. Einschicken musst du da gar nichts. Alle Anleitungen findest du auf der N Seite.
Der *Nabenpilz auf der linken Seite muss unbedingt fettfrei* sein - sonst klemmt die Spreizschraube nicht. 8nm halte ich auch für zu wenig. Fest anziehen. Auf der rechten Seite drehe ich nicht so fest zu. Ich habe schon die rechte und linke Seite aufgeschraubt. Kette geschmiert und Zahnräder gewechselt. Null Problemo. 4-5nm bei den verschiebbaren Ausfallenden nehme ich auch. Zum Zahnradwechsel auf der linken Seite steht noch nichts im Netz. Da fliegst du z. Z. auf Sicht.
Ah, für die hintere Steckachse unbedingt einen Ringschlüssel Verwenden. Das schont den Geldbeutel.


----------



## v09 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
mir schwebt vor ein TFR eher AM- bzw. Enduro mäßig aufzubauen. Also weniger Hubraum, weniger Gewicht etc.. Mein Argon FR und Helius FR (jeweils Rohloff) wird dann ausgemustert.
Was ist da Eurer Meinung nach machbar im Bezug auf Federweg und Gewicht? Wäre eine 140mm Gabel von der Geo noch vernünftig fahrbar...auf wieviel Kg lässt sich das Bike runterstrippen?

Oder soll ich den Gedanken lieber gleich begraben weil ich einen Panzer nicht als SUV umbauen kann ? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## richtig (9. Oktober 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Was ist da Eurer Meinung nach machbar im Bezug auf Federweg und Gewicht? Wäre eine 140mm Gabel von der Geo noch vernünftig fahrbar...auf wieviel Kg lässt sich das Bike runterstrippen?



Um das Bike nach dem Kauf mit Leichtbaureifen, -felgen, -vorbau, etc. zu bestücken ist der Rahmen leider etwas zu massiv - das würde ja in keinster Weise mehr zum vorgesehenen Verwendungszweck passen. Das mindeste sollte schon so in Richtung WODANs TFR gehen. Und da sind scheinbar unter 17,5 kg drin. Von dem Gedanken an ein leichtes Enduro mit 14,5 Kilo solltest Du Dich allerdings verabschieden; das ist mMn nicht drin. Aber schau Dir mal diesen Thread an: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=341272&highlight=nucleon+tfr Das hilft Dir sicher weiter.

Die 140mm dürften zur Geometrie passen. Das Sitzrohr ist extrem flach beim TFR und man hängt schon ziemlich hinten. Das dürfte bei einer 140mm Gabel etwas günstiger sein.

Was anderes: ich war mal so frei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6417706#post6417706

Grussascha


----------



## v09 (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank. Im mtbr-Link ist gleich mal ein hübsches orangenes TFR mit DT Gabel drin. Die Konfiguration würde mir schon zusagen und mit dem angegebenen Gewicht von 16,8 wäre ich auch "fast" zufrieden (hat mein HeliusFR im übrigen auch auf der Waage und fährt sich aber mit der Rohloff m.E. schei§§E). Mit dem Leichtbau will ich es aber auch nicht übertreiben, soll ja auch keine CC-Feile werden....möchte nur nicht bei 20Kg landen.


----------



## richtig (9. Oktober 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> Die Konfiguration würde mir schon zusagen und mit dem angegebenen Gewicht von 16,8 wäre ich auch "fast" zufrieden [...] Mit dem Leichtbau will ich es aber auch nicht übertreiben, soll ja auch keine CC-Feile werden....möchte nur nicht bei 20Kg landen.



Dann passt das ja 

Ich bin vorher auch Helius mit Rohloff gefahren. Der Hinterbau schlägt, wenns mal schneller und ruppiger wird, um sich und das Rad fühlt sich an wie so ein bockiges Pferd. An meinem ST hab ich eine Kettenschaltung - das fühlt sich schon wesentlich besser an. Und das TFR ist dann nochmal eine krasse Steigerung!

Grussascha


----------



## v09 (9. Oktober 2009)

Weil sich mein HeliusFR mit Rohloff einfach nur kagge fährt, bin ich auch nur noch mit dem ArgonFR/Rohloff unterwegs. Jetzt will ich aber mal ein "gescheites" Fully ohne Kettenschaltung.

Gruß
V09


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## richtig (9. Oktober 2009)

Lass es krachen  Wenn Du technische Fragen hast, dann gleich hier posten... damit der Thread mal etwas belebt wird, gleich zu Anfang: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6417706#post6417706

grussascha


----------



## v09 (13. Oktober 2009)

TFR und Lefty. Hab' mir vor ein paar Tagen schoin mal dran gedacht wann der erste Bursche mit dieser Kombi um die Ecke biegt...

http://transrockies2007.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!ABA25736975DAD6A!180.entry


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

richtig schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.) In den Manuals von Nicolai gibt es zwei Arten von COR-Nabenpilzen. Einmal 05/06 und dann die 07er Version. 05/06 wird ausschließlich mit einem 17er Gabelschlüssel De-/Montiert, die 07er Version zusätzlich mit einem Inbus. Ich habe ein 09er TFR und trotzdem die 05/06er RADOs. Ihr auch? Hat man den Ansatz von 07 wieder verworfen?



Die Urversion des linken Nabenpilzes war außen gespalten und wurde mittels einer Aluminium Keilschraube im Ausfallende fixiert. Hier kam es zu häufig zu Anwendungsfehlern. Die Sechskantaufnahme der Keilschraube wurde entweder rund gedreht oder die Schraube nicht fest genug angezogen, so dass der Nabenpilz im Innenring des Ausfallendenlagers verrutscht ist.

Es wurde daraufhin ein neuer Nabenpilz mit einem Außengewinde konstruiert, der mit einem Schraubring zum Ausfallende hin fixiert wurde. Leider hatte das Außengewinde eine zu große Kerbwirkung, so dass es bei diesem Bauteil wiederholt zu Brüchen kam.

Anschließend wurde wieder der Nabenpilz der ersten Ausführung verbaut, nun allerdings mit einer Edelstahl Keilschraube. Die Nachrüstung für Erstkäufer der vorherigen Version (Außengewinde) erfolgte kostenlos.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## WODAN (22. Oktober 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Die Urversion des linken Nabenpilzes war außen gespalten und wurde mittels einer Aluminium Keilschraube im Ausfallende fixiert. Hier kam es zu häufig zu Anwendungsfehlern. Die Sechskantaufnahme der Keilschraube wurde entweder rund gedreht oder die Schraube nicht fest genug angezogen, so dass der Nabenpilz im Innenring des Ausfallendenlagers verrutscht ist.
> 
> Es wurde daraufhin ein neuer Nabenpilz mit einem Außengewinde konstruiert, der mit einem Schraubring zum Ausfallende hin fixiert wurde. Leider hatte das Außengewinde eine zu große Kerbwirkung, so dass es bei diesem Bauteil wiederholt zu Brüchen kam.
> 
> ...



Hallo Falco,
was kostet denn die Edelstahl Keilschraube?
Gruß


----------



## Falco Mille (28. Oktober 2009)

Preise bitte immer beim Nicolai Verkauf anfragen. Ich bin nicht mehr in der Firma und habe darauf keinen Zugriff.

05185 - 6026616 Stephan Geiß [email protected]
05185 - 6026618 Vincent Stoyhe [email protected]

Grüße, Falco


----------

